# Winter riding gloves?



## mtnbiker64 (Nov 17, 2004)

The gf has issues with circulation in her hands. I was wondering what winter golves are the best for warmth yet still provide good grip on the bars. We live in northeast PA where the nights are getting especially cold. We do a weekly night ride. It's either find good gloves or give up the night rides. All help is appreciated.


----------



## JoshM (Apr 3, 2010)

Something like this would probably be good.

Thermo Roubaix Glove


----------



## MRisme (Mar 22, 2010)

Check out ridingagainstthegrain | Epic Rides, Excellent Gear Reviews and Cycling with Celiac Disease

He has been reviewing a few... my opinion would be pretty much worthless considering I live in FL and people think cold is anything below 80 degrees.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

mtnbiker64 said:


> The gf has issues with circulation in her hands. I was wondering what winter golves are the best for warmth yet still provide good grip on the bars. We live in northeast PA where the nights are getting especially cold. We do a weekly night ride. It's either find good gloves or give up the night rides. All help is appreciated.


I like these: THERMAL LINED GRIPPING
or these: FROSTBREAKER® FOAM FORM FITTING THERMAL (even warmer)

Cheap, warm, comfortable, even when wet. Good to well below freezing for me.

How cold is "especially cold"?


----------



## scott71 (Aug 15, 2010)

Picked up a pair of Castelli gloves at the Cycledrome Bicycle Shop in Trexlertown. Castelli | An Unfair Advantage - Country selector.

So far with the temps we are having here in central PA they've kept my hands pretty warm.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

shiggy said:


> or these: FROSTBREAKER® FOAM FORM FITTING THERMAL (even warmer)
> 
> Cheap, warm, comfortable, even when wet. Good to well below freezing for me.
> 
> How cold is "especially cold"?


Walmart has a set like those only the vinyl/latex covers everything other than the wrist and back of the hand for $7. They probably aren't as thick as those, hard to tell by pics, but for $7 and local they maybe worth checking out. It warmed up again right after I bought them so I haven't had to chance to try them out but I expect them to be good down in the mid to upper 20s hopefully. They were in the men's underwear/socks section with all the other work gloves and come in different sizes.


----------



## snellvilleGAbiker (Apr 30, 2009)

Giro Ambient...Best winter gloves ever!


----------



## leaftye (Dec 27, 2007)

I was planning on using something like this for riding in the mountains this winter. They're kind of like hippo hands.

Classic Accessories 78137 QuadGear Black ATV Mitts, Fits most ATVs : Amazon.com : Automotive

On my motorcycle I've never found any kind of glove that was warm, but I was warm when I used a variation of hippo hands.

The next problem when it gets cold is that the bars will sap heat from your hands.


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

I have two pairs of winter gloves:

Sealskinz winter gloves from about two years ago

They are excellent in super cold weather (under 0°C, fine down to maybe -5°C) but they don't give you a very good feel for the bar since they have so much insulation. They are also way too hot if the weather heats up during a ride, over 5°C and you can forget them. They have saved my hands a few times when it gets really cold and windy. They are fully waterproof, too.

Fox Antifreeze

The inner glove isn't really waterproof and it gets kind of messed up looking after a few rides but they are fairly windproof and do nicely down to about 2-3°C and don't feel too hot up to 10°C. They are much more comfortable than the Sealskinz stuff and give a much better feel for the bar (obviously not as good as thin summer gloves). I'd give them 3 stars instead of the 4 Bikeradar gives them.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Pogies are the ultimate solution imho.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

canker said:


> Walmart has a set like those only the vinyl/latex covers everything other than the wrist and back of the hand for $7. They probably aren't as thick as those, hard to tell by pics, but for $7 and local they maybe worth checking out. It warmed up again right after I bought them so I haven't had to chance to try them out but I expect them to be good down in the mid to upper 20s hopefully. They were in the men's underwear/socks section with all the other work gloves and come in different sizes.


If they are not thermal knit, they are not warm.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

I wear these, but when it starts getting much colder I throw a set of smart wool glove liners in under them. Works great on night rides in colorado where 10-20F is common after dark.

Gloves


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I wear ski gloves because cycling gloves I've tried were just not warm enough. Last winter on the coldest longest rides -10C to -20C I wore Spyder gortex/fleese. Good grip and dexterity. My hands were never cold.


----------



## thorkild (Jul 22, 2008)

Check out some ice climbing gloves if you've got a shop in your area. They are warm, padded nickels and great dexterity. Everything you want for winter riding. Black diamond makes some great ones. For bike specific, pearl Izumi has a nice insulated waterproof pair, but at$130


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Skiing gloves can be a solution. If it isn't all that cold, XC skiing gloves: made for wear while you are constantly generating a lot of body heat. For more cold, something made for skiing down the slopes.


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

perttime said:


> Skiing gloves can be a solution. If it isn't all that cold, XC skiing gloves: made for wear while you are constantly generating a lot of body heat. For more cold, something made for skiing down the slopes.


+1

"So I'm packing my bag for the misty mountain.."


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Pogies are the ultimate solution imho.


+1
I've tried all types of winter gloves and my fingers always get cold. I got a pair of these last year and my hands stayed warm and dry. I also put a power/clif bar in the pogies and it keep's it warm enough to chew.

https://www.revelatedesigns.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=store.catalog&CategoryID=5&ProductID=14

Woody


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Mar 16, 2009)

How cold is your area? Something that combines fingers like the Pearl Izumi lobster claw glove would help. Also keeping wind off her hands is a plus, I am thinking of putting enduro motorcycle hand guards on my wife's bike to keep her warm and dry. I'm also getting her a pair of Endura Strike waterproof gloves since our area has more issues with wet than cold.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

Hot Packs.

Hot packs will turn any gloves into a tropical paradise. I used them both in the oilfield and when I had a small swimming pool cleaning business. Just pop them and put a set in her gloves and in her shoes and she will thank you for it.

Heat Packs


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

Six Six One 'Storm'
2013 SixSixOne Storm Gloves | MotoSport

Awesome glove


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Groundeffect Chippolattas: Ground Effect - mountain bike clothing

Super toasty, wind proof and you can still grip the bars.

I'm on my 2nd pair.


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

I picked up these Pearl Izumi gloves at REI, very nice so far



> Pearl Izumi Elite Soft-Shell Bike Gloves - Men's - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## Team Honeybadger (Dec 15, 2011)

*re: NEPA weather and gloves*



mtnbiker64 said:


> The gf has issues with circulation in her hands. I was wondering what winter golves are the best for warmth yet still provide good grip on the bars. We live in northeast PA where the nights are getting especially cold. We do a weekly night ride. It's either find good gloves or give up the night rides. All help is appreciated.


My friend and I rode fatbikes all last winter in NEPA. We rode mostly at LSP but the conditions would be similar. I had great luck with skiing gloves made by North Face but I do not remember the model name. It is likely that I will be buying another pair this year for I could not find them this past weekend while getting out my winter stuff. I had bought them at Dicks for about $20 IIRC.

Last winter was pretty mild but there was one weekend where my car thermometer was reading 17 F while at 7 Tubs. That day I was riding alone and ended up going back to the car for a heavier pair of ski gloves with a gauntlet style cuff. Other than that weekend, the North Face fleece gloves worked fine. It is easy enough to get a heavy pair of gloves but combining the need for dexterity and a non slip grip on the handlebars can get tricky.

BTW, I would strongly recommend carrying an extra pair of gloves if riding in the winter. Last March I fell in the creek down in the Dark at Moon Lake and it seemed like a really long wet and cold ride back to the main gate to the car. Luckily, I had an extra pair of gloves and a baraclava that had stayed dry in my camelbak despite the fall. My clothes and feet were soaked but the dry gloves and headwear made a huge difference. Another good trick is to carry each other's extra stuff so that if one person falls into the drink at least their extra clothing is sure to be dry. Obviously its not practical to carry full sets of clothing but I would recommend head wear (Underarmour baraclavas work great for cold days) gloves and socks as a backup.

I wear neoprene socks on the coldest days but I had used cheap wool socks for most of the winter without issues. Luckily I had the neoprene socks on for my Moon Lake dip and it proved to me that they really do work even if your feet get soaked.

Hope that helps.


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm in the same boat. I ride all winter day n night. Have been Using a pair or ems primaloft gloves with removable fleece liner for 5 years. When I wash my goretex jackets I waterproof them too and they have been great. Wind proof , light and breathable. They are ski gloves and have an elastic bandtp that goes over your jacket and cinches down. the palms are starting to come off and I want a new preferably MTB or bike specific glove that will last. I am heading to ems and rei tomorrow to try on an pick a pair out for Xmas.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

For my coldest rides i have a pair of one-finger glove/mittens. Harder to find than lobster claws, but I much prefer the design for one-finger braking.

I have something like these:










Sugoi Firewall Z Thermal Split Finger-Mitt Waterproof Winter Cycling Glove, 53240 | Cycling Clothing Accessories | Cycling | GEAR | items from Campmor.

They're warm, but the extra material between hand and bar means your grip is sloppier. Warmth vs. grip is a trade-off.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

I have apart of Hestra Windstopper Trackers. They are awesome. Great bar feel and my fingers are good down to 32*F and a little below. Any colder and a pair of wool glove liners would make these rock.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

cyclelicious said:


> I wear ski gloves because cycling gloves I've tried were just not warm enough. Last winter on the coldest longest rides -10C to -20C I wore Spyder gortex/fleese. Good grip and dexterity. My hands were never cold.


This.

Get some Goretex (or similarly permeable material) lined ski gloves with good grippy palms/fingers.

I tried a few different pairs of cold weather cycling gloves, and none of them got it done in subfreezing weather. So I got a nice pair Scott ski gloves. Love'em.


----------



## ahelmus (Jun 2, 2006)

*Neoprene!*

I have been using neoprene gloves for about three years and like them alot. I use 3 mm thick Celcius gloves from Dicks hunting dept for $19 (including a cotton hat). They are lined with cloth on the inside (fleece maybe?) waterproof and windproof and have a textured rubber grip on the palm/fingers. No problem whatsoever with cold from about 35 degrees down to about 20 degrees. The only issue is that they don't breath so my hands get a bit clammy, but it is warm and clammy, not cold and clammy. I use Pearl Izumi lobsters for colder rides.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Manzella Evolution W2 Windproof Gloves, not bulky, have the "warmer" W2 from Manzella. They are toasty warm, wind proof, have a sweat/nose wipe. Works for me. Picked them up at Sports Authority last year. If the temps get below 20F I just wear a thin extra pair of gloves underneath.

Amazon.com: Manzella Evolution W2 Windproof Gloves: Clothing


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

I use snowboard gloves "also a fan of the nose squeegee"
my snow bike has gripshift now
perfect combo

Sj


----------



## TheHeartwoodStudio (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm from Vermont and I use some Fox Digit gloves. They're surprisingly warm, but that's when you are riding.


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

I like the Giro Proof . They use a two-piece system that allows you to use them without the liner on days when it starts out cold but warms up as you ride.


----------



## FinRoller (Jun 21, 2012)

Bought Hestra Heli 3-Finger gloves for this winter cause I have frost bitten fingers that are quite sensitive for cold. Liking them so far.


----------



## damnnearfastest (Jul 5, 2008)

Mechanix Wear Winter Armor gloves have worked out well for me. Bought them for working outside but they have been repurposed for riding. Best part is the price, $20 at your local Lowes.


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

Really I had no idea


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a pair of motorcycle gloves I will use this year if it ever gets cold enough. 
I already ditched my summer bicycle gloves and use my summer motorcycle gloves. 
Motorcycle cloves generally offer plenty of grip and more protection.

These are the ones I have for summer riding. They are Icon Tarmac v2.0 which they don't make anymore but they do make similar ones.

I was told by the sales guy they wouldn't last long but but I have had them for 8 years, over 40k miles worth of motorcycling and now biking. They are barely broke in and show no signs of wearing out. The grip with them is fantastic, they breathe well, and offer more protection when skimming trees with your knuckles.

Pictured is not my actual set and I believe I paid $20 for them online.


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Anyone else have experience with hestra gloves?



FinRoller said:


> Bought Hestra Heli 3-Finger gloves for this winter cause I have frost bitten fingers that are quite sensitive for cold. Liking them so far.


urmb


----------

